# Laney IRT Studio vs Randall RD20



## Chuck (Feb 13, 2014)

All right so as much as I love JamUp and Bias, GAS for an actual amp is killing me. Currently these two amps are on the top of my list for a small(sub 20 watts) metal amp. I also considered the JCA22h, but it doesn't seem as versatile. I like the RD20 because it seems to have that Mike Fortin clearness and gain structure to it. I like the IRT Studio for versatility and the fact that I can plug into a computer and not need a physical cab, though I'll probably buy a 2x12 either way. For anyone who owns either the IRT Studio or the RD20, please chime in. I play metal and just want something that is gainy, but not fizzy, big and full sounding with plenty of saturation. I already have a Green Rhino despite both of these having a boost. Any opinions, guys? I really want to buy an amp in the next month or two.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tscoolberth (Feb 13, 2014)

I have the IRT Studio and I think it is awesome. Tons of features, easy to swap tubes. It is all there, except one thing. This amp will not give you TONS of gain. It gives what a call Megadeth level gain or Judas Priest level gain .. but not over the top levels. 

That being said, there's more gain than I can effectively handle when I record. I'm always dialing back gain when I record.

My next moves for my little IRT are 1) to switch over to JJ 12ax7s or ttubes that Diamond Amplification put out that yield more gain and 2) invest in an over drive pedal.

Other than that, I love this thing to death .. though I am quite enamored by Randals too


----------



## Chuck (Feb 13, 2014)

tscoolberth said:


> I have the IRT Studio and I think it is awesome. Tons of features, easy to swap tubes. It is all there, except one thing. This amp will not give you TONS of gain. It gives what a call Megadeth level gain or Judas Priest level gain .. but not over the top levels.
> 
> That being said, there's more gain than I can effectively handle when I record. I'm always dialing back gain when I record.
> 
> ...



You think it can do this?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Feb 13, 2014)

My IRT Studio should be in next Wednesday (if it doesn't get stuck in another ....ing winter storm). I'm going to be running it through my Mesa 2x12 and will be trying it with the on board boost and my SD-1. 

Here's hoping for br00tz! Especially since I sold my 6505 to get it. So far I've loved most of the demos I've heard with it. I can't wait until it's in my hands though. That'll be the real test.

I'll come back and give you my thoughts on it after I get it if you want.

Edit: I've seen it do this...



and this...


----------



## Chuck (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah, I've seen both of those videos. But, awesome! I'd love to hear your opinion when you get it. That would help tremendously.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 13, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Yeah, I've seen both of those videos. But, awesome! I'd love to hear your opinion when you get it. That would help tremendously.


RickyCigs has one, you could send him a message about what he thinks. He used to post patches on the Pod thread.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Feb 13, 2014)

Will do, man!


----------



## Chuck (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## tscoolberth (Feb 15, 2014)

Chuck said:


> You think it can do this?





yes, if you can get the good lead sustain from the guitar itself. I'm figuring the amp is 90% there for jamming and 100% for recording. New tubes and an OD will push it over the top.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 15, 2014)

I own an IRT studio, it's an awesome piece of gear. It is tonally somewhat limited, but does british high gain pretty well and as a bonus it's very easy to bring to places.
I rarely use it, it was an impulse buy since it was cheap and I own an axe II, but it sounds real good through my MF 250 cab. You won't play grindcore with it, but all the rest should be achievable if you like its tonal signature.


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 15, 2014)

I have one and I love it but I am actually selling it to fund other things at the moment. I love it and it has more than enough gain to play progressive metal, yet really smooth cleans.

Real tubes win man.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 15, 2014)

GSingleton said:


> I have one and I love it but I am actually selling it to fund other things at the moment. I love it and it has more than enough gain to play progressive metal, yet really smooth cleans.
> 
> Real tubes win man.


 
Awesome! You are referring to the IRT Studio I assume?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 15, 2014)

i have the RD20 as you know - pretty much matches your gain requirements spot on. the more i use it the more i enjoy it. No real fizz issues, but i don't crank the gain either. After adding a bit of reverb and phasing to the cleans they sound great too. I'm going to try it at band practice for the first time tomorrow. the only thing i wish it had was a built in solo boost, but that's every amp for me.

By the way i had the 20 watt JCA head - just like you said not really versatile. I don't think i like EL84's too much either. Prefer the bell like chime of 6v6/6L6


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah the laney Mr. Smith...


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 15, 2014)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> i have the RD20 as you know - pretty much matches your gain requirements spot on. the more i use it the more i enjoy it. No real fizz issues, but i don't crank the gain either. After adding a bit of reverb and phasing to the cleans they sound great too. I'm going to try it at band practice for the first time tomorrow. the only thing i wish it had was a built in solo boost, but that's every amp for me.
> 
> By the way i had the 20 watt JCA head - just like you said not really versatile. I don't think i like EL84's too much either. Prefer the bell like chime of 6v6/6L6



I agree on pretty much everything here. If you like the tone of 6L6s, a 6V6 is the only viable lower power substitute. My only issue with 6V6 is the way the bass tends to get wooly at high volumes.

That being said, I'd prefer wooly bass of the 6V6 over the less prominent low-end and higher prominence upper midrange of EL-84s.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 15, 2014)

You guys are making this hard  I might just have to get both since neither of them are very expensive.


----------



## TeeWX (Feb 16, 2014)

I've not played the Randall but I love my IRT60H. I'd say I now spend about an equal amount of time playing both that and my 5150. It definitely is british sounding but it does all the -core stuff I need it to do with an overdrive as a boost. The clean rocks too! I think you could very easily get a tone like Architects. I think mine sounds pretty similar to the video you posted anyways. There are a lot of EQ options on the amp. The push/pull EQ pots are interesting as well.

Why not get them both from some place that offers returns and take back the one you like the least if you can't sit down and play them both? Assuming you have a decently close local store that you can bring one back to.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 16, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> Why not get them both from some place that offers returns and take back the one you like the least if you can't sit down and play them both? Assuming you have a decently close local store that you can bring one back to.


 
Unfortunately there aren't any stores near me that carry either Laney or Randall gear.


----------



## TeeWX (Feb 16, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Unfortunately there aren't any stores near me that carry either Laney or Randall gear.



Really? No Guitar Center within a couple hours? That's a bummer...


----------



## Chuck (Feb 16, 2014)

There is GC but they never have the goods.


----------



## GSingleton (Feb 17, 2014)

The new emg video of John from Momuments is using two laney IRTS....check it out. I do not like the emgs or the bridge but you can hear a different tone from it from all the other videos you have probably seen.


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 17, 2014)

GSingleton said:


> The new emg video of John from Momuments is using two laney IRTS....check it out. I do not like the emgs or the bridge but you can hear a different tone from it from all the other videos you have probably seen.



You mean this video:


----------



## TeeWX (Feb 17, 2014)

Chuck said:


> There is GC but they never have the goods.



Neither do my local ones, but they'll still return things from any GC, including online.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Feb 21, 2014)

Well I got my Laney the other day. After spending a couple of days with it, I have to say that I'm definitely satisfied. It sounds huge through my Mesa 2x12 and Takamine (all mahogony and rosewood) with DiMarzio something or others 

If you're used to American voiced amps with a big bottom end (like my old 6505) it takes a minute to dial in. With the Tone and Dynamics controls and push-pull eq, I think it's a little more tonally capable than some people give it credit for. It sounds really mean with my Nazgul/Sentient loaded basswood Schecter. 

It's the first British voiced amp I've ever owned, but so far I've been dialing in some very mean, thick tones. The only thing I haven't gotten to play very well with so far is my EMG loaded LTD but I think that may have more to do with me not being as into the 81 as I used to be.


----------



## tscoolberth (Dec 4, 2014)

Still got my IRT and recently picked up a Randall RD45. Learned a lot more about pushing the gain (well) on the IRT. Note how the pros nearly dime the tone controls. I added a Pro Tone OD to the mix, too. As per others' comments, can't get EMG equipped guitars to sound good on IRT. Randall sounds awesome high gain and clean! Tons of ballsy low end!


----------



## Hertz32 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm really interested in the Laney too, may sell my Orange Dark Terror to buy one. Would it be capable of Metalcore/deathcore style stuff like Suicide Silence, Bring Me The Horizon etc. as well as scooped glam metal like Black Veil Brides? Cheers  

Bring Me the horizon:
http://youtu.be/Btx-H2cqdjQ


----------

